# Crash during Six Gap



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

I was hoping that someone riding the Six Gap could tell me what happened to a dear teammate that went down very badly on the decent of Hogpen. No one on my team saw what happened, only hearsay. She was life-flighted to Erlanger in Chattanooga TN, and has been in critical condition for over a week.

I am saddened to say that she passed away this morning.

If someone saw, or knows someone who saw the accident unfold, please relay any information you have.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear about the death of your teammate and friend. 

The talk on the Atlanta forums was that no one on the forums saw anything. You may wish to post this at www.bikesbl.org, one of the largest Atlanta forums.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. I only rode 3 Gap this year...was in no condition to do 6 so I didn't see it...only heard a little about something happening. This really bums me out. Please forward our condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks guys...kind of confirmed what we had heard- that no one saw it happen.


----------

